

Emmy Awards brings the computer algorithm to Hollywood - treerock
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/arts/tv-radio/article3874137.ece

======
treerock
It's behind a paywall, but basically the article is suggesting that the
success of House of Cards is down to Netflix's data mining.

"In the case of House of Cards, the data signalled that fans of the original
BBC series also liked Spacey and Fincher. Those findings were pivotal in the
decision to invest $100 million (£62 million) in 26 episodes. This, say
pundits, could be the start of a television revolution."

